# Are you going to get Vista for your laptop?



## compfreak4334 (Jan 29, 2007)

Its only one day away.

WHO'S EXITED??!!


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had Vista business since early December, and I dont even have it on my laptop or desktop, thats how much I dont care for it (I got it for free btw).

I especially wont get it on my laptop, because I only have a 100GB hard drive and I dont feel like wasting space for a useless OS.  I will only switch to Vista once their are no more driver issues, they release more programs for Vista, and until Vista becomes the "norm".


----------



## evanscnce (Jan 29, 2007)

I am going to get the free upgrade sent to me. But I won't install it for some time lol


----------



## HumanMage (Jan 29, 2007)

Too bad if you buy a Dell XPS (as far as I know its all of the dell laptops) laptop, Vista comes with it as the OS, no option for XP anymore 

Like I am thinking of doing


----------



## Geoff (Jan 29, 2007)

HumanMage said:


> Too bad if you buy a Dell XPS (as far as I know its all of the dell laptops) laptop, Vista comes with it as the OS, no option for XP anymore
> 
> Like I am thinking of doing



I doubt that, as of now still the only option is XP but you get the Vista upgrade coupon.


----------



## HumanMage (Jan 30, 2007)

No, I just checked the "customize" section where you pick your hardware and software options an under the OS menu, Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium, Business, and Vista Ultimate were available.


----------



## djcon (Jan 30, 2007)

Ya for all Dells, its Vista, no more XP...

my dad is attempting to buy a Dell desktop... a peice of junk one... and the main reason is because it has Vista.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2007)

HumanMage said:


> No, I just checked the "customize" section where you pick your hardware and software options an under the OS menu, Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium, Business, and Vista Ultimate were available.



Oh wow, then it must have been very recent because I was customizing a laptop yesterday I believe and it was only XP that was available.


----------



## AdmnPower (Jan 30, 2007)

was there a price drop, origonally i thought vista ultimate was going to be more than $199, but i saw it on newegg for that price.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2007)

AdmnPower said:


> was there a price drop, origonally i thought vista ultimate was going to be more than $199, but i saw it on newegg for that price.



It costs $399 at Circuit City


----------



## HumanMage (Jan 30, 2007)

Ca-razy...did previous OS's cost this much? You could buy so many different components for a computer that would benefit much better for the 300$. I think the price alone will make me hold off on buying vista, for a desktop at least.


----------



## Verve (Jan 30, 2007)

As I've said before, I'll only be getting Vista as OEM when my current computer needs replacing. Could be a year or more.


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nah, i think ill stick it out with XP a little longer.


----------



## MrJohnDough (Jan 30, 2007)

**** no.
because vista needs lot's of resources to run fast:
high end video card
2gigs of memory etc.

I put it in the my parents pc:
asus P5B-E(I wish I ordered deluxe, but decided to save)
2gb of g.skill memory DDR2 PC2 6400. runs 800mhz at 1.8v. will overclock it later when I learn about overclocking. 
e6300 core 2 duo. 
evga nvidia 7800 GT 256mb.
250gb perpendicula recording seagate baracuda.

so windows xp are blasing fast, now. I don't know what will happen 
when I overclock everything. 
I thought it's gonna be waste of money even though my bro uses maya and photoshop on large files. but now windows vista home basic will keep this system busy.

but it's too much load on laptop with 1gb memory and on board card. d rather make xp pro look fancy with skins and have my laptop work fast than put vista which will take all resources away.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jan 30, 2007)

i think im gonna wait a year, or until the first service pack, then im going to go out and buy a brand new pc for it


----------



## Ultra_Man (Jan 30, 2007)

I heard that there is a lot of problem's with Vista. I'll stick with my XP Home.


----------



## robina_80 (Jan 30, 2007)

ive already got it and its brilliant


----------



## the182guy (Jan 30, 2007)

I've had it since early december, I got it free from uni, but its useless as nVidia haven't released the graphics drivers for my geforce go 7900 512mb yet, so it's installed using a crappy res and colours lol.


----------



## geek 0001 (Jan 30, 2007)

I might get it when the price goes down, but I wont get it immedietly.


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 30, 2007)

first off no home user needs to even buy ultimate.  no home user would ever need to connect to a domain network in their home.  So there is really no practical reason a home user would need ultimate.  people would buy it just to say they have "ultimate" its a marketing scheme.

Secondly, vista runs like crap and XP has already shown to out perform it in almost every bench mark.  Granted its always like a 3 ~ 7% over vista on average.  However, if MS wants me to fork over money for their new OS it should at least be a better product over their previous OS.  As of right now it is not a better product.  It may look pretty, but its not better.


----------



## dhaynes (Jan 30, 2007)

I purchased a new laptop in November so I get a free copy of the Business edition of Vista, but I will be waiting until more drivers come out and Vista has become more of a standard.


----------



## codeman0013 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been running it for a month now with the business edition i'm just curious though where could i get an upgraded video card for my laptop i have been searching all over. It gets a score of 1.0 because of the video card the next lowest score is 3.5 so it could run aero if i got the better video card which i use to its fullest extent on my pc..


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 30, 2007)

codeman

you really can't upgrade laptops besides HD and RAM


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> codeman
> 
> you really can't upgrade laptops besides HD and RAM



Not easily, but with most laptops you can upgrade the processor easily, I've been looking into a Core 2 Duo for mine.


----------



## CharmPeddler (Jan 31, 2007)

i just got a XPS 1710 laptop a month ago, so im getting the free upgrade to the home premium. im planning on waiting untill a week before the experation date to get it and then i will wait until the first service pack is out for it or untill the 64bit stuff has most the bugs worked out...


----------



## tlarkin (Jan 31, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];568728 said:
			
		

> Not easily, but with most laptops you can upgrade the processor easily, I've been looking into a Core 2 Duo for mine.



yes you can but if the FSB is already limited a new processor won't be that much of an upgrade.  However, you are right you can change out processors in some laptops.


----------



## easyshare123 (Jan 31, 2007)

Like others. Im going to wait about a year then buy or build a brand new computer for it.

Dan


----------



## -gunut- (Jan 31, 2007)

I also saw that Dell only has the Vista option now.  From everyones comments it sounds like all the systems will run and look like crap.


----------



## alexandergre (Jan 31, 2007)

i cant, because i have to upgrade it. 
it works fine but its slow.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> I also saw that Dell only has the Vista option now.  From everyones comments it sounds like all the systems will run and look like crap.



IMO it will run like crap on the majority of today's systems.  But look what kind of computers were out when XP was first released, most people had a P3/Celeron ~1Ghz, 256MB of RAM, and a 64/128MB video card.


----------



## -gunut- (Jan 31, 2007)

A friend of mine just ordered a Desktop from Dell that comes with Vista.

How do you think it will run for him?

He got:

Intel ® Core™2 Duo Processor E6400 (2.13GHz, 1066 FSB), FREE Upgrade to Genuine Windows® Vista™ Home Premium w/1GB memory 

2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz- 2DIMMs 

256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache 

250GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache™ 

I am waiting to see how it works on his system before I decide to love it or hate it.  Also, what is the difference between Vista x64 and x86?  I wonder what kind he got.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> A friend of mine just ordered a Desktop from Dell that comes with Vista.
> 
> How do you think it will run for him?
> 
> ...



It will run it very well, except it wont be the best for games (because of the 7300).


----------



## -gunut- (Jan 31, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];569122 said:
			
		

> It will run it very well, except it wont be the best for games (because of the 7300).



Really?  My laptop had a 6800 and it worked very well with any game I tried


----------



## jasonz (Jan 31, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];568111 said:
			
		

> I doubt that, as of now still the only option is XP but you get the Vista upgrade coupon.


 
All the computers at Best buy in college station are gone until the new ones with Vista arive. Laptops, desktops, looks kinda wierd in there.

And no Vista for me. Cant afford it, dont feel like waiting for drivers, and i dont thing its worth it without good graphics. XP and ubuntu do just fine for me.


----------



## Jabes (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it true that if you download vista windows will get you?


----------



## Boomer (Jan 31, 2007)

got mine yesturday morning from costco. I love it so far! all my programs from XP work so far. 

i got the HP dv9000 with t5500, 2 gigs ram and Nvidia go 7600.

takes a long time to boot (about 1min-1min 30secs) dont know y. its the same if i turn off ALL startup processes and services. but onces its up and running, it screams!


----------



## computerzgeek (Feb 2, 2007)

I have an 80 GB hard disk and am dual-booting with XP Pro and Vista Ultimate....Got it like a month ago from MSDN Subscription...my Dad's actually


----------



## 10splaya22 (Feb 4, 2007)

im goin to get a free upgrade


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 4, 2007)

Vista has some things in it that just do not make any sense to me at all.  Like for example SMB2 (server message block) which is what windows uses to file and print share.  Now, in SMB, the version that XP uses runs a lot more effecient over the network.  For example, in NT/2k/XP and Linux/unix/os x paltforms running SMB or SAMBA, when a user deleted a file it would send one packet to the resource and one packet back for verification.  Now in SMB2, the new updated file/print sharing protocol in vista runs a bit different.  From the command line, if you delete a file over the network it sends 8 packets to the resource and then 8 back.  Not a huge increase, however its like 800% more bandwidth used.

Guess how many packets is sent when you delete a file from the GUI?  10, 30, 50, 150?  Guess...answer is in white below this

1500, yup thats right 1500 packets

How many did you guess?  LOL that is  HUGE increase of network traffic.

Sources:

http://www.twit.tv/floww14
http://www.digg.com/podcasts/FLOSS_Weekly/20337
http://tamgo.wordpress.com/tag/microsoft/(scroll down to the vista review)

Seems that this probably won't happen when a visa box goes to another vista box, and previous versions of windows will use SMB1.  So, what does that mean when like 75% of the servers that run the internet/business run Linux or Unix and have to talk to vista boxes?  Will the 1500 packets cause bandwidth to be slaughtered?  Or is it a ploy to get everyone running MS servers/enterprise solutions?

sorry I went off on a rant...


----------



## Geoff (Feb 4, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> Really?  My laptop had a 6800 and it worked very well with any game I tried


The 6800 is a much better card then the 7300.


And I have Vista Business on my laptop now


----------



## -gunut- (Feb 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];573112 said:
			
		

> The 6800 is a much better card then the 7300.
> 
> 
> And I have Vista Business on my laptop now



I ended up getting the same computer as my buddy after I saw it.  I have vista home premium.  Sweeeet!  So pending my games not working well with my current card what would be a recommended upgrade?  Under $200 hopefully! 

Oh and what is your rating with vista?  I only get a 3.2


----------



## Zovistograt (Feb 4, 2007)

No, I don't really want an OS that is just XP with nicer graphics and stuff (like Widgets...calling them "Gadgets" doesn't make it better) stolen from Mac OSX.

Same reason I don't want a PS3.


----------



## The_Beast (Feb 4, 2007)

I will get vista ultimate once it's proven reliable and the price comes down to around 150-175 OEM (if it does come down at all)


----------



## LPH (Feb 6, 2007)

The Vista interface is far superior to XP and so I do not understand many of these posts. Are they negative from experience or reading other people's opinions? Vista is more secure, more stable, and launches much faster on my Gateway Tablet PC. After using the betas and now the RTM for months, going back to XP is like going back to the 50s and trying to use "their latest computer." Would you use a slide-rule, calculator, or more advanced computer?

Another perspective - if you compared Linux downloaded in 1998 to a 2007 version - which would you use? The latest, of course.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 6, 2007)

LPH said:


> The Vista interface is far superior to XP and so I do not understand many of these posts. Are they negative from experience or reading other people's opinions? Vista is more secure, more stable, and launches much faster on my Gateway Tablet PC. After using the betas and now the RTM for months, going back to XP is like going back to the 50s and trying to use "their latest computer." Would you use a slide-rule, calculator, or more advanced computer?
> 
> Another perspective - if you compared Linux downloaded in 1998 to a 2007 version - which would you use? The latest, of course.



So, you support all the crappy DRM stuff vista has?  I sure as hell don't!  More secure?  I don't really see how, its not radically different over windows XP.

I like to say, if it ain't broke don't fix it.  Vista offers nothing performance wise over XP to justify a paid upgrade.  The new "eye candy" is really the only huge difference.  SMB2 is going to cause problems to non windows platform machines.  The DRM is out of control, you still can't play a DVD out of the box (you have to download and install tons of codecs for crappy windows media player) and it will actually lower the quality of other media that is not validated via DRM.  

I will still wait until SP1 before I put it on any of my personal systems.  At work I may toss it on a few to play around with it, since we have an MSDN subscription.  However, we won't be deploying vista on our machines at work for quite some time.


----------



## billygt (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll get Vista when programs won't be XP compatitble.
Vista is not a big change, and is on the market to force people de buy more powerful PCs.


----------



## Jabes (Apr 20, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];568185 said:
			
		

> It costs $399 at Circuit City



I can get vista ultimate full for $250 or somewhere around that. I think its $199 for the update if thats what ur talkin about.


----------



## fatdragon (Apr 21, 2007)

Jabes said:


> I can get vista ultimate full for $250 or somewhere around that. I think its $199 for the update if thats what ur talkin about.



so who cares if you can get it for $250 i can get for $75
ps are you trying to make old threads come alive again?


----------

